# Anthony Johnson being shopped?



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

link



> I don't believe the team was slipping away from (Riley). But losing has taken its toll, and Riley is trying to keep things together before they slip away.
> And I wouldn't be surprised at all if he pursues trades seriously while he's out. I'm told the Mavericks are looking to move Anthony Johnson, who could be of interest.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: AJ being shopped?*

Yeesh..when I saw Pat Riley I thought you were talkin about the other AJ...but what do they have that we'd want for Johnson?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

*Re: AJ being shopped?*

If we are REALLY lucky, maybe we could get Walker back !!!!!!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: AJ being shopped?*



Ninjatune said:


> If we are REALLY lucky, maybe we could get Walker back !!!!!!!!


I was afraid he would be mentioned... :rocket:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: AJ being shopped?*



Ninjatune said:


> If we are REALLY lucky, maybe we could get Walker back !!!!!!!!


Maybe even Shaq if we add in Cro and Damp!!!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: AJ being shopped?*



_Dre_ said:


> Yeesh..when I saw Pat Riley I thought you were talkin about the other AJ...


Sorry, I changed it. :angel:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

With the emergence of Wright maybe they'd let go of Posey?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Do we want Posey wrestling people on Cuban's expense? I don't want him.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Isn't Posey having some weight issues? :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

He wouldn't wrestle people in Avery didn't tell him to! That's "Riley Ball."


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

CRAP!

I was saving my 4000th post for some meaningful post.......

There it went.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> CRAP!
> 
> I was saving my 4000th post for some meaningful post.......
> 
> There it went.


Isn't it customary to burn your milestone on the OT thread with banners and such?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Uh...delete it mod. These last few posts never happened


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Isn't it customary to burn your milestone on the OT thread with banners and such?


You have your milestone coming up on couple weeks too!

I'll keep an eye on it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Uh...delete it mod. These last few posts never happened


but.... that would completely defeat the purpose of my post padding.

LOL

It's all good. :yay:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You have your milestone coming up on couple weeks too!
> 
> I'll keep an eye on it for you. :biggrin:


I don't think so...you and I were running side by side until around Thanksgiving, then you turned on the afterburners. :worthy: 

It'll probably be Groundhog Day for me...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh, come on Bray.... have a little faith. 
I've seen you spam it up with the best of them.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LOL... or learn to use the "Quick Reply" box!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All you gotta do is get yourself into one of the elimination games going around.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... or learn to use the "Quick Reply" box!


How did we function without the quick reply?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Not sure.... but it's about the only good thing that came out of the forum change.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Except you still have to wait 10 seconds between each post...


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

...maybe we can trade AJ for Iverson:swammi: 




stop stepping on my dreams...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I sure would love to get Wright for AJ. Other than that No one else on the Heat unless they wanna give up Wade for AJ.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I sure would love to get Wright for AJ. Other than that No one else on the Heat unless they wanna give up Wade for AJ.


Would Wade play from 9th on the bench?

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I really wouldnt mind him playing Center


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

> ¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯
> Last edited by edwardcyh: Today at 01:57 PM. Reason: I FEEL LIKE IT! Yours might be next.


Oh **** I just realized this was part of your sig. I always wondered why the hell ed always edited his posts.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Would Wade play from 9th on the bench?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


The refs would be so confused and continue to call fouls on Mavs players even though he would be on the same team.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Oh **** I just realized this was part of your sig. I always wondered why the hell ed always edited his posts.


:yay: At least got ONE person! :yay: 

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Had me going when you first put it in there.... but figured it out shortly after.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Seriously, I was like, "this guy edits every single one of his posts"


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

*Re: AJ being shopped?*



Ninjatune said:


> If we are REALLY lucky, maybe we could get Walker back !!!!!!!!


Dont scare me like that, its not funny.

Honestly there is no one on the Heat who I would want... With the exception of Jason Kapono, who has a cool last name.. But then again, theres only room for one Jason on the Mavs..


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank God. I love his work on the defensive end, but really, this guy can't run an offense for his life. Did you guys know Devin has the second best individual Lenovo Stat in the league? Yeah. That's not how good Devin is, that's how bad AJ2 is.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah, I noticed that Levono stat and I dont understand it at all.. Is like an efficancy stat or something? I noticed that the Mavs had the best starting 5, and 2 of the best for 4 players. Idk what it is though


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

hmmm..... i am trying to figure out this lenovo stat too.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Basically, Devin Harris being in the game has the second most impact on his team being successful in the league. Duncan's #1.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Basically, Devin Harris being in the game has the second most impact on his team being successful in the league. Duncan's #1.


Thank you for translating that into English. Now it kinda sorta make sense. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha, now that you get that, back to my post. What I was saying was it's not like Devin's an insanely great player that his team becomes so successful, it's just that the Mavs are absolutely unsuccessful with Anthony Johnson in the game.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That's because we're expecting him to be a ball facilitator, which he's not. He needs to be in the game with someone who's capable of dishing the ball out because he's a good defender that benefits us right there.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> That's because we're expecting him to be a ball facilitator, which he's not. He needs to be in the game with someone who's capable of dishing the ball out because he's a good defender that benefits us right there.


yep:clap2:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, the point guard's the one position where you can't be a defense-only player...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> That's because we're expecting him to be a ball facilitator, which he's not. He needs to be in the game with someone who's capable of dishing the ball out because he's a good defender that benefits us right there.


I didn't see the playoff game last year in which he put up 40, but isn't he more of a scoring guard anyway? :thinking2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Didn't AJ start Adrian Griffin purely for his defensive plays?

Now he's with the Bulls.... way down on the bench.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Didn't AJ start Adrian Griffin purely for his defensive plays?
> 
> Now he's with the Bulls.... way down on the bench.


It's hard to get a feel for each team's philosophy; if I was a player that had a specific skill (rather than a complete set of skills), I would be afraid of moving from a comfortable place in a rotation.

Forgot to mention that I would chase the money, though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I'd play for half of league minimum....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I'd play for half of league minimum....


It seems like another planet, doesn't it?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> It seems like another planet, doesn't it?


LOL... that's the truth of it.

I think I might have a better chance making the starting cornerback of the Cowboys though.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... that's the truth of it.
> 
> I think I might have a better chance making the starting cornerback of the Cowboys though.....


Playoff pay is pretty good...probably one and done, though. :thumbdown:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Go ask some Nuggets fans if they're willing to trade Earl Boykins for him...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Hughes deserves a break from fans
Playing through pain entitles injury-prone guard to more respect
By Brian Windhorst

Last week Larry Hughes was a little offended when some fans at Quicken Loans Arena booed him after some lackluster play in the first half against the San Antonio Spurs.

Hughes ended up scoring 13 points in the fourth quarter to help the Cavaliers manage a come-from-behind win and all was forgotten. Certainly fans have the right to boo, and it is understandable that any player getting booed at home, regardless of whether it is due, will be sensitive about it.

But that moment highlighted an apparent issue within the Cavs' fanbase. Based on feedback to this reporter, a peek at message boards and listening to sportstalk radio, some fans have failed to embrace Hughes because he's been injury prone. Well, he has been. But he doesn't seem to be getting a lot of credit for how he's tried to play through the injuries.

Last year he played through finger pain for two months and then rushed back after surgery. This year he returned as fast as he could from a high ankle sprain and played on one leg for about a month.

He's just now starting to get some lift back, but he's still got a long way to go. He's basically had to rely on jump shots, which is not his speciality.

Recently, he's been making them. In the past seven games, he's been the best 3-point shooter in the NBA. Before that, he couldn't make a jumper for a week.

Chances are his streaks will continue both ways as long as he's still fighting stiffness and soreness. But he's fighting injuries because he knows how important he is to the team. In the past two years, the Cavs are 35-18 when Hughes starts and 23-7 when he scores 15 or more points, largely because he takes the pressure off LeBron James.

Yes, he suffers injuries and it is an issue. No, he still doesn't seem to get proper credit for what he brings.

Dribbles

• There have been a lot of comparisons between James and Kobe Bryant over the years. One way they differ, and it affects how they can earn money off the court, is personality. That's the opinion of someone who would know, Nike Senior Director of Basketball Development Lynn Merritt. Nike has both James and Bryant under large endorsement contracts, but James has been their No. 1 basketball pitchman for the past four years.

``Kobe has the `it' factor on the court, he might be the best single player in the NBA. But having `it', you also gotta have a little bit of a personality, a little bit of humility and have a little more than being a great basketball player,'' Merritt said on a program on NPR. ``For Kobe, even being a great basketball player, I think his personality doesn't necessarily allow him to be a global icon in the way that LeBron can. LeBron is a people's champion, kind of an (Muhammed) Ali-type figure. To really be a true global icon, you need that.''

James' friend and marketing boss, Maverick Carter, was also on the show and discussed how James attempts to market himself.

``We play up who he is, where he lives, everything that is authentic about him,'' Carter said. ``Even what he went through as a child. Everyone can relate to that. The things they went through that are bad in their life, the struggles that some people will call bad, people relate to those too.''

Said Merritt about Nike's marketing strategy with James: ``We've promoted him being a great young NBA player with a personality. If you enjoy the game and you enjoy somebody with a sense of humor, you accept that image.''

• Though they are running hot now, the Cavs still might look at getting another guard before next month's trading deadline. Two names that have emerged as potential targets, the Denver Nuggets' Earl Boykins and the Dallas Mavericks' Anthony Johnson. It might seem crazy for the Nuggets at the moment, considering Boykins is routinely putting up 20-point nights, but he figures to get his playing time slashed once Carmelo Anthony and J.R. Smith return from suspensions. Another factor is that Boykins, who is making about $3 million this season, is expected to opt out of his contract at season's end. He's somewhat of a shoot-first guard and isn't a great defender. That might make him a complement to Eric Snow, who is a good defender but not a shooter. Boykins is from Cleveland and has a good relationship with James.

Johnson is the Mavericks' third point guard and has been rumored to be available, although it doesn't seem like it will happen in the near future considering the Mavericks have been playing almost perfect basketball. But things change in the NBA in February. Johnson, who also makes about $3 million, knows Cavs coach Mike Brown and his system from when both were with the Indiana Pacers and the two have a good relationship.

Along with a player, another thing the Cavs might be able to offer both teams is luxury-tax relief. Both the Nuggets and Mavericks are currently over the tax line, and the Nuggets in particular are interested in getting a few million off the books to get below the line. The Cavs own two trade exceptions that can be used to acquire a player without returning equal salaries. The more valuable one is valued at $2,091,480, which they picked up when trading Luke Jackson to the Boston Celtics in October. The Cavs also consider themselves about $2.5 million below the luxury tax line, which they'd prefer not to cross. Their payroll figures to be about $63 million but that includes several million in bonuses that only will be paid out to Hughes and Donyell Marshall if they reach certain win totals.


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Anthony Johnson for Marquis Daniels. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

76767 said:


> Anthony Johnson for Marquis Daniels. :biggrin:


Avery Johnson for Rick Carlisle. :biggrin: 

The other AJ wouldn't take Daniels back...


----------

